# emerge gentoo-sources 2.6.33 404 Not Found

## Hollowman

Hi

Bin ich der einzige der die 2.6.33 Sources nicht downloaden kann? Ich bekomme da immer 404. Egal welchen Mirror ich benutze

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 21) sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.33

 * linux-2.6.33.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * genpatches-2.6.33-1.base.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Downloading 'http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2'

--2010-05-06 14:46:17--  http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2

Auflösen des Hostnamen »mirror.switch.ch«.... 130.59.10.36

Verbindungsaufbau zu mirror.switch.ch|130.59.10.36|:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 Not Found

2010-05-06 14:46:17 FEHLER 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2'

--2010-05-06 14:46:17--  http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/Gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2

Auflösen des Hostnamen »ftp.jaist.ac.jp«.... 150.65.7.130

Verbindungsaufbau zu ftp.jaist.ac.jp|150.65.7.130|:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 Not Found

2010-05-06 14:46:18 FEHLER 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2'

--2010-05-06 14:46:18--  http://mirrors.tds.net/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2

Auflösen des Hostnamen »mirrors.tds.net«.... 216.165.129.134

Verbindungsaufbau zu mirrors.tds.net|216.165.129.134|:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 Not Found

2010-05-06 14:46:18 FEHLER 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2'

--2010-05-06 14:46:18--  http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2

Auflösen des Hostnamen »ftp.snt.utwente.nl«.... 130.89.149.20

Verbindungsaufbau zu ftp.snt.utwente.nl|130.89.149.20|:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 Not Found

2010-05-06 14:46:18 FEHLER 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2'

--2010-05-06 14:46:18--  http://gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2

Auflösen des Hostnamen »gentoo.osuosl.org«.... 64.50.236.52

Verbindungsaufbau zu gentoo.osuosl.org|64.50.236.52|:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 Not Found

2010-05-06 14:46:19 FEHLER 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2'

--2010-05-06 14:46:19--  ftp://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2

           => »/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2«

Auflösen des Hostnamen »mirror.bytemark.co.uk«.... 212.110.161.109

Verbindungsaufbau zu mirror.bytemark.co.uk|212.110.161.109|:21... verbunden.

Anmelden als anonymous ... Angemeldet!

==> SYST ... fertig.    ==> PWD ... fertig.

==> TYPE I ... fertig.  ==> CWD (1) /gentoo/distfiles ... fertig.

==> SIZE genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2 ... fertig.

==> PASV ... fertig.    ==> RETR genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2 ... 

Die Datei »»genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2«« gibt es nicht.

>>> Downloading 'http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2'

--2010-05-06 14:46:19--  http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2

Auflösen des Hostnamen »open-systems.ufl.edu«.... 128.227.74.33

Verbindungsaufbau zu open-systems.ufl.edu|128.227.74.33|:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 403 Forbidden

2010-05-06 14:46:20 FEHLER 403: Forbidden.

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2'

--2010-05-06 14:46:20--  http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2

Auflösen des Hostnamen »gentoo.mirrors.pair.com«.... 216.92.2.140

Verbindungsaufbau zu gentoo.mirrors.pair.com|216.92.2.140|:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 Not Found

2010-05-06 14:46:20 FEHLER 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2'

--2010-05-06 14:46:20--  ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2

           => »/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2«

Auflösen des Hostnamen »ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com«.... 213.203.218.123

Verbindungsaufbau zu ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com|213.203.218.123|:21... verbunden.

Anmelden als anonymous ... Angemeldet!

==> SYST ... fertig.    ==> PWD ... fertig.

==> TYPE I ... fertig.  ==> CWD (1) /gentoo/distfiles ... fertig.

==> SIZE genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2 ... fertig.

==> PASV ... fertig.    ==> RETR genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2 ... 

Die Datei »»genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2«« gibt es nicht.

>>> Downloading 'http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2'

--2010-05-06 14:46:20--  http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2

Auflösen des Hostnamen »mirror.ovh.net«.... 91.121.125.139, 91.121.124.139

Verbindungsaufbau zu mirror.ovh.net|91.121.125.139|:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 Not Found

2010-05-06 14:46:20 FEHLER 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2'

--2010-05-06 14:46:21--  ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2

           => »/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2«

Auflösen des Hostnamen »ftp.ussg.iu.edu«.... 156.56.247.193

Verbindungsaufbau zu ftp.ussg.iu.edu|156.56.247.193|:21... verbunden.

Anmelden als anonymous ... Angemeldet!

==> SYST ... fertig.    ==> PWD ... fertig.

==> TYPE I ... fertig.  ==> CWD (1) /pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles ... fertig.

==> SIZE genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2 ... fertig.

==> PASV ... fertig.    ==> RETR genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2 ... 

Die Datei »»genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2«« gibt es nicht.

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2'

--2010-05-06 14:46:22--  ftp://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2

           => »/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2«

Auflösen des Hostnamen »ftp.osuosl.org«.... 64.50.236.52

Verbindungsaufbau zu ftp.osuosl.org|64.50.236.52|:21... verbunden.

Anmelden als anonymous ... Angemeldet!

==> SYST ... fertig.    ==> PWD ... fertig.

==> TYPE I ... fertig.  ==> CWD (1) /pub/gentoo/distfiles ... fertig.

==> SIZE genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2 ... fertig.

==> PASV ... fertig.    ==> RETR genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2 ... 

Die Datei »»genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2«« gibt es nicht.

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2'

--2010-05-06 14:46:24--  http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2

Auflösen des Hostnamen »ftp.belnet.be«.... 193.190.67.15

Verbindungsaufbau zu ftp.belnet.be|193.190.67.15|:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 Not Found

2010-05-06 14:46:24 FEHLER 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2'

--2010-05-06 14:46:24--  ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2

           => »/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2«

Auflösen des Hostnamen »ftp.snt.utwente.nl«.... 130.89.149.20

Verbindungsaufbau zu ftp.snt.utwente.nl|130.89.149.20|:21... verbunden.

Anmelden als anonymous ... Angemeldet!

==> SYST ... fertig.    ==> PWD ... fertig.

==> TYPE I ... fertig.  ==> CWD (1) /pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles ... fertig.

==> SIZE genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2 ... fertig.

==> PASV ... fertig.    ==> RETR genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2 ... 

Die Datei »»genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2«« gibt es nicht.

>>> Downloading 'http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2'

--2010-05-06 14:46:24--  http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2

Auflösen des Hostnamen »mirror.bytemark.co.uk«.... 212.110.161.109

Verbindungsaufbau zu mirror.bytemark.co.uk|212.110.161.109|:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 Not Found

2010-05-06 14:46:24 FEHLER 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading 'ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2'

--2010-05-06 14:46:24--  ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2

           => »/usr/portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2«

Auflösen des Hostnamen »ftp.free.fr«.... 212.27.60.27

Verbindungsaufbau zu ftp.free.fr|212.27.60.27|:21... verbunden.

Anmelden als anonymous ... Angemeldet!

==> SYST ... fertig.    ==> PWD ... fertig.

==> TYPE I ... fertig.  ==> CWD (1) /mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/distfiles ... fertig.

==> SIZE genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2 ... fertig.

==> PASV ... fertig.    ==> RETR genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2 ... 

Die Datei »»genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2«« gibt es nicht.

!!! Couldn't download 'genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.33', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.33/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.33, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.33/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.33:

 * Fetch failed for 'sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.33', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.33/temp/build.log'
```

Sebastian

EDIT:

Für alle die das selbe Problem haben:

http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/gentoo-portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.extras.tar.bz2

http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/gentoo-portage/distfiles/genpatches-2.6.33-1.base.tar.bz2

Aber warum die auf den anderen Mirrors fehlen ist mir ein Rätsel.

----------

